# Pan y booze



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'll never forget my wife's face when we went into the "Bakery" in a US store. Some cakes behind glass and a few shelves of shipped in baked goods, perhaps a few small loaves of Jalapeno bread or cheese bread that was baked there. "They call this a bakery?" she asked.

The bread here is incredible, huge bakeries, the freshness, variety and flavor are just great. I low carbed it and worked out most of my adult life so I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Pan Feite Relleno - they are special. Stuffed breads, in english. 

Whether you like sweet (such as sugary apple) or hearty (meats and cheeses), there are many which are excellent.

Does Teddy the Toad have a favorite?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are some wonderful bakeries in the US.. I lived in San Francisco for many years and I had no complain about the bakeries. Actually we got better bread there than here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> There are some wonderful bakeries in the US.. I lived in San Francisco for many years and I had no complain about the bakeries. Actually we got better bread there than here.


I agree, citlali. Just think of Jewish bakeries in places like NYC and Philadelphia, with all of that wonderful bread!


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

citlali said:


> There are some wonderful bakeries in the US.. I lived in San Francisco for many years and I had no complain about the bakeries. Actually we got better bread there than here.


Both you and Isla have lived in some very special places with many great cultural features including great bread. But in general, the US has packaged and mass-produced bread not to mention food, at least that is my impression. Where I do research out in the country in Mexico, I find really fresh sweet bread and incredible fresh tortillas.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Where I live tortillas are made with nixtamal in many homes and we have a wonderful French bakery so that is where I buy my sweet bread. I find the Mexican sweet bread less than exciting except in a few places.
Today I was in Tenejapa, Chis and we bought freshly baked sweet breads from the local bakery which is one of the best around but most sweet breads tend to taste the same.. we also have the special San Cristobal bread that is made with lard, many people love it , it smells great but I do not care for it either,,


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I think _nixtamal_ is all over the heartland? You may know more about bread than me, in that regard I am kind of a plebeian, but the tortillas are out of this world.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Getting back to bread, for three years, there was a tiny bakery/coffee shop in my neighborhood that made the best croissants I have ever had. Then in August it closed because their greedy landlord raised the rent! Ever since they decamped, the place has been empty with a big for rent sign hanging from the facade. For some reason, this seems like sweet justice to me, and I chortle every time I walk by the building where the heavenly fragrance of baking croissants drifted out onto the street.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh we had a bakery very close, "Barrancos Bakery" was a very Italian man who was excellent but we lived right across the road, most didn't.

I'm talking about the Chedrauis and Sorianas that are in every middle size city. The bakeries in these common stores is where most people purchase their breads and to me they excel, the bollios <sp?> have a wonderful taste so do the loaves with sesame seeds. The cheeses are there also and my wife just made a fondue night before last which used a Oaxaca cheese and a cut up loaf of bread to dip with.

Teddy the Toad is strictly an insectivore which saved his butt from the cheese laden rat trap.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We disagree again, I find Oaxaca cheese tasteless. and I cannot imagine it in a fondue.. the cheese they use in fondue have a sharpness that the Mexican cheeses just do not have.
Tortillas are wonderful when warm..but considering the work it takes to make them they are not worth it.. I just spent 2 months in a home where we had to get up everyday at 4.30 and start working on the tortillas... We made around 500 tortillas every day for the workers..no thanks.. we also made pozol , I do not think I want to see corn for a while now.. yes great when you just sit down and have a few but as a woman I say forget it..


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

citlali said:


> ..but considering the work it takes to make them they are not worth it..everyday at 4.30


You just hit on why a wide range of baked goods are everywhere here. Cheap labor in MX. It is hours and hours of work, yet its sold at a bargain price, possible only because the people doing the work do not receive much. 

Last night, because of this discussion, I went in search of a panaderia. I was unable to find one. But I did find several little shops that did have a small assortment (a couple shelves) of fresh baked goods cheap (8 pesos per piece), terrific flavors and perfect textures. Somewhere in this barrio, someone is baking, and they are very good at it.


.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes they are cheap and time consuming to make at home, at panaderias they have people working night to make the morning bread or all day for the breads for the evening snacks. Those places smell wonderful when you go by them too..Here in San Cristobal, most panaderias are small industrial places that distribute their breads to small stores and they have a couple of small chains that have stores as well. There are very few stand alone panaderias like we have in France where each one has its own makes bread slightly different from the others..


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> We disagree again, I find Oaxaca cheese tasteless. and I cannot imagine it in a fondue.. the cheese they use in fondue have a sharpness that the Mexican cheeses just do not have.


The only* proper* cheese to use in a fondue or "dip" is Velveeta which we cannot find here. The cheese my wife uses is not the typical white Oaxaca cheese but a variety from Oaxaca that I don't know the proper name of. I still have one box of Velveeta from Texas that I'm hoarding till Christmas.

Now in Texas we use a whole box or two of Velveeta, a can or two of Rotel Tomatoes with chilis and a whole tube of pan sausage, browned first of course. Into the slow cooker and served with sliced jalapenos on Tostitos round tortilla chips, not pieces of bread.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank God I do not live in Texas! That version of fondue sure has changed when crossing the ocean... but to each his or her own. The original version is already not particularly healthy but that last one beats it!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> Thank God I do not live in Texas! That version of fondue sure has changed when crossing the ocean... but to each his or her own. The original version is already not particularly healthy but that last one beats it!


Thank God* I was* born in Texas, health is mainly hereditary. You can't beat good Texas cheese dip, chili or BBQ.

Fondue was invented centuries ago by the Swiss, I'm sure they would turn their nose up at the French version as well. 

Mexico has us beat on pan.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> You can't beat good Texas BBQ.


 That I can agree with. Texas BBQ is amazing.



Zorro2017 said:


> health is mainly hereditary


 So, all this talk about diet, exercise, watching your weight, sunscreen and such ... is hocum?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Of course you know that the "French version " is Swiss..so there is no difference between the two, they actually put white wine and kirsch in it.

Yes I agree good BBQ in Texas..


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> That I can agree with. Texas BBQ is amazing.
> 
> So, all this talk about diet, exercise, watching your weight, sunscreen and such ... is hocum?


Diet and exercise help your present state, yes. But if you have a strong family history of heart disease, diabetes, etc, the deck is stacked against you. I've seen non smokers, non drinkers die young when I just keep on living.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> Of course you know that the "French version " is Swiss..so there is no difference between the two, they actually put white wine and kirsch in it.


 Yes I know, I actually voted for the French Fondue after I vote against it.

Back to pan, who else is familiar with what translates to "One thousand Pages" found in the panaderia?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Yes I know, I actually voted for the French Fondue after I vote against it.
> 
> Back to pan, who else is familiar with what translates to "One thousand Pages" found in the panaderia?


Are you referring to "mil hojas", which is one of my favorites. Back home they can be found in Jewish bakeries, where they are called "Napoleons". It is a French pastry, in French, "mille-feuille".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mille-feuille


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

.they are made with hojaldra dough.. not as good as the originals either ..


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> I'll never forget my wife's face when we went into the "Bakery" in a US store. Some cakes behind glass and a few shelves of shipped in baked goods, perhaps a few small loaves of Jalapeno bread or cheese bread that was baked there. "They call this a bakery?" she asked.
> 
> The bread here is incredible, huge bakeries, the freshness, variety and flavor are just great. I low carbed it and worked out most of my adult life so I'm really enjoying this.


When I'm on foot, exploring a town in Mexico, a good bolillo or two will suffice for lunch. Some are just white bread, like Safeway back in the states. Some are excellent. Any recommendations for Guanajuato? 

I've never found good bolillo style bread in the states. Except the "real" french bread at a Club Med, and the rolls at the famous sour-dough join in SF.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Are you referring to "mil hojas", which is one of my favorites. Back home they can be found in Jewish bakeries, where they are called "Napoleons". It is a French pastry, in French, "mille-feuille".
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mille-feuille


 No not the pastry but the dough itself. My wife simply calls it "Mil paginas". She buys it from the panaderia in a large, clear plastic box like pastries come in but it is a thin, flat dough cut in a long sheet and folded to fit in the box. It looks like a very thin pizza or pie crust but when it is cooked fluffs up light into "pages".

Just last night she prepared a tuna pie that was delicious, I'm not a big fish fan, mainly preferring it fried or grilled but this had a hot, spicy red sauce that was unique. She swears she just use two serranos but she must have picked the right two. The mil paginas swells up and absorbs the liquid but retains a texture that is like nothing else I had ever tasted. I'm wondering if it could be used for a pie?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Serrano peppers are the same consistant hotness all of the time. Jalapeños are the chillies that differ in hotness with each chili - some not hot and some very hot.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> Serrano peppers are the same consistant hotness all of the time. Jalapeños are the chillies that differ in hotness with each chili - some not hot and some very hot.


No, they are not. My wife is Mexican and she uses them a lot, she often mentions how one Serrano is hot or another is not..

In terms of the pepper scale, serrano peppers are considered around medium heat (10,000 to 23,000 SHU) somewhere in the range of 5 times hotter than a typical jalapeño and about 10 times less spicy than a habanero pepper. In this way, this is an excellent stepping stone if you feel you’d like more zing than a jalapeño, but jumping to habanero right now is a little too much.
Some serranos are actually pretty mild, nearer in heat to the jalapeño, but it’s always tough to gauge what you are going to get. Peppers vary widely in heat even on the same plant, so you can just imagine the differences between peppers grown in different regions, soils, and temperatures.

https://www.pepperscale.com/serrano-peppers/


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Habaneros seem to be pretty consistent. They are my favorite pepper, but you have to be careful with them. I was cooking for a friend one time and used a jar of dried tomatoes in the dish. At the time I also had some dried habaneros, and somehow at least one of them got mixed in with the dried tomatoes. My friend took a bite of the habenero and thought she was going to die. We actually called poison control to find out the best way to fix it. It turns out milk is better than water or beer. The oil in peppers is picked up by an oil based liquid better than a water based liquid. If you handle them and want to get the hot off your fingers, after washing your hands with soap and water, you can wipe them on your hair.

My son's father-in-law is Vietnamese and grows some kind of small green pepper that is hotter than any other I have ever tried. I have to be really careful with them. We eat them raw as an appetizer before a meal. I do it in very tiny bits.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

A pie not so much rather than a pie think empanadas. That hojaldra dow is made by folding sheets after sheet of dow on top of each other. We use that dow to wrap up beef or pates and but filling into it.. If you are thinking pie like the ones with the cover it could work..

Serranos are really good , I use them a lot but my husband likes very hot peppers like habanero or manzano which I use on the side as most people cannot take the heat. I do not use the jalapeño very much , it may be a regional thing, down here in Chiapas for hot they use habanero and or Manzano.. less hot but hot they use the Simojovel and the most comon the serrano.
I use the tiny piquin in the Thai food green or red and they fit the bill although they are not as flavorful as the small bird chile from Vietnam or Thailand. They must have the piquin here in Chiapas but I have not seen them when in Jalisco I have them all over the garden..I guess we have more of the yellow brest birds that spread them in the garden up there..

There are so many variety of peppers here, a mnth ago I discovered some I had never seen begore.. They grown them in the Las Margaristas area and go by with baskets selling them. no one has been able to give me a name...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

In my experience when using 3 serranos in a batch of salsa it always has the same consistant bite as the last 100 or more times. It never is hotter or cooler, always the same. Maybe your wife´s palate is much better than mine.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> In my experience when using 3 serranos in a batch of salsa it always has the same consistant bite as the last 100 or more times. It never is hotter or cooler, always the same. Maybe yo:clock:ur wife´s palate is much better than mine.


We buy Serrano's constantly, one might be so hot it will make your nose run while the next has no heat at all.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> We buy Serrano's constantly, one might be so hot it will make your nose run while the next has no heat at all.


A very good description of jalapeño chillies - not serranos. IMO


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never understood the attraction of chile. Why would you want your gullet to burn and your nose to run while indulging in good Mexican food? I prefer garlic-flavored dishes myself.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never understood the attraction of chile. Why would you want your gullet to burn and your nose to run while indulging in good Mexican food?


If you have a touch of what locally is called "the gripe" ooooo it feels so good.

Also, its not binary. There is plenty of territory between bland and gullet burning.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never understood the attraction of chile. Why would you want your gullet to burn and your nose to run while indulging in good Mexican food? I prefer garlic-flavored dishes myself.


I enjoy garlic too, but chiles are either a passion or an addiction, and one builds up considerable tolerance with constant exposure. I like capsaicin at nearly toxic levels, but other flavors still come through. Of course not all Mexicans enjoy spicy food, and there's variance even in the same family. My in-laws run the whole range, from zero to a sister-in-law who can match me habanero-for-habanero. Comes in handy for the occasional bartender who jokes and tries to spice up the botanas in an attempt to make the ****** run to guzzle the garrafón.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never understood the attraction of chile. Why would you want your gullet to burn and your nose to run while indulging in good Mexican food? I prefer garlic-flavored dishes myself.


Or squeeze 3 - 1/2 limes on everything and especially a marinated piece of arrachera steak or any other nicely cooked meat and ruin the flavor. IMO.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

"" Comes in handy for the occasional bartender who jokes and tries to spice up the botanas in an attempt to make the ****** run to guzzle the garrafón.""

Drinking any water would only make it worse and spread the capsaicin....Any body know the best way to stop the burn?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Though I don't like chile much, even the milder varieties, I love hot Chinese mustard and horseradish sauce made with freshly-ground horseradish, like my Yiddishe grandmother would serve with her fantastic gefilte fish on Jewish holidays!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> "" Comes in handy for the occasional bartender who jokes and tries to spice up the botanas in an attempt to make the ****** run to guzzle the garrafón.""
> 
> Drinking any water would only make it worse and spread the capsaicin....Any body know the best way to stop the burn?


Salt?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Though I don't like chile much, even the milder varieties, I love hot Chinese mustard and horseradish sauce made with freshly-ground horseradish, like my Yiddishe grandmother would serve with her fantastic gefilte fish on Jewish holidays!


I find super hot horse raddish is good for clearing blocked sinus passages. Or Japanese wasabi.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never understood the attraction of chile. Why would you want your gullet to burn and your nose to run while indulging in good Mexican food? I prefer garlic-flavored dishes myself.


A long time ago, I saw a documentary Alan Alda made for PBS I think about hot peppers, capsaicin basically. The molecule in capsaicin apparently is perfectly matched to get into some sensors in the tongue designed to respond to temperature. People's tolerance for this molecule is variable. For many it is just painful with no redeeming qualities. For others it can be a learned experience, not pleasant at first but addicting after you get used to it. I am in that category. If it is not hot enough, to burn a little and produce a sweat, it is too bland. Even within one meal, ones tolerance changes. Sometimes the first bite seems very hot, but a few minutes later it is very tolerable and enhances the enjoyment of food.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I find super hot horse raddish is good for clearing blocked sinus passages. Or Japanese wasabi.


I agree, but I also like the taste. I believe that wasabi is also made from horseradish.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never understood the attraction of chile. Why would you want your gullet to burn and your nose to run while indulging in good Mexican food? I prefer garlic-flavored dishes myself.


You get an endorphin rush. Plus, chile tastes good.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I agree, but I also like the taste. I believe that wasabi is also made from horseradish.


True wasabi comes from a different plant than horseradish. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasabi

"Wasabi (ワサビ or わさび（山葵）, earlier 和佐比; Eutrema japonicum or Wasabia japonica)[1] is a plant of the Brassicaceae family, which includes cabbages, horseradish, and mustard. It is also called Japanese horseradish,[2] although horseradish is a different plant (which is generally used as a substitute for wasabi, due to the scarcity of the wasabi plant)"

Grating true wasabi.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Back to bread, my wife is a wonderful cook and can prepare food from a lot of different areas of Mexico as well as Italian. But she never had biscuits and gravy until I made it for her and now she is hooked. Homemade biscuits and white gravy qualify as a meal in the south.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> "" Comes in handy for the occasional bartender who jokes and tries to spice up the botanas in an attempt to make the ****** run to guzzle the garrafón.""
> 
> Drinking any water would only make it worse and spread the capsaicin....Any body know the best way to stop the burn?


For overly spiced Thai food, plain rice or bread is recommended. My guess is the same remedy for cap.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> You get an endorphin rush. Plus, chile tastes good.


Endorphin rush, not for me, just pain! And I don't like the taste of chile, except in mole. Different strokes for different folks  .


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I lived with Pakistanis and they gave me rice or chapati or tell me to eat bread , I guess tortilla would work to stop the burn.. Yogurt helps too


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

citlali said:


> We disagree again, I find Oaxaca cheese tasteless. and I cannot imagine it in a fondue.. the cheese they use in fondue have a sharpness that the Mexican cheeses just do not have.
> ..


You are French!
Mexican cheeses do not compare with what you can get in Europe. Or imported cheese in the USA. 
That is one big thing I'm going to miss when I go to Mexico....

That and cured meats. And good quality wine at affordable prices...


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

ElPocho said:


> You are French!
> Mexican cheeses do not compare with what you can get in Europe. Or imported cheese in the USA.
> That is one big thing I'm going to miss when I go to Mexico....
> 
> That and cured meats. And good quality wine at affordable prices...


Yes, Mexican cheese in general is bland. 

For wine, Walmart is a positive force, they have some decent choices at semi-okay prices.

But the rum is both good and cheap, at least for my palate. Bought a one liter bottle of Ron Blanco Antillano for comfortably under usd10 - flavor is very nice, almost sweet.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Yes, Mexican cheese in general is bland.
> 
> For wine, Walmart is a positive force, they have some decent choices at semi-okay prices.
> 
> But the rum is both good and cheap, at least for my palate. Bought a one liter bottle of Ron Blanco Antillano for comfortably under usd10 - flavor is very nice, almost sweet.


We have wine snobs here in Kali... 
If you where to tell someone that you get your wine at Walmart, you'd get quite a few looks of disgust... lol.

Changes in latitudes changes in attitudes 

One reason some can never make the adjustment. 

Too caught up in their definition of quality. 

Although there is an inherent quality in certain cheeses, or runs or wines.



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

In estados unidos, Walmart is a terrible place to purchase wine. Selection and quality, they simply do not have it. 

Walmart is run a bit different here. Of course they seek to have very low prices, but at least in GDL, they do cater to the foreign people they know are here. Items like wine, clothes in bigger sizes, etc.

Final point, I have never been one who is to into the quote-unquote shopping experience. I don't want to endure something horrible, but at the same time, once you get the stuff home, what does it really matter where you got it? Walmart or some little shop, wine is wine.

.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Matusalem is a good Cuban rum, very clean and smooth.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> Matusalem is a good Cuban rum, very clean and smooth.


ROTFLOL Matusalem is also Mexican slang for an old guy gal. "Pareces Matusalem" = "ya really look hagard"...
Or
"What did the lady you went out with look like? "
"Matusalem"

I think the rum has been affecting your physical appearance... Judging from your picture 

Don't worry I think we got the problem beat!
See if you can find a rum called Chippendale, there is also one called Flavio. Your wife will thank you! 


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...droid-hisense&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...droid-hisense&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


Looks like good stuff. A question my friend, why would you want to mix it with diet soda?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Matusalem is a good Cuban rum, very clean and smooth.


How interesting, a rum named for Methusaleh, a man who supposedly lived for over 900 years!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> Looks like good stuff. A question my friend, why would you want to mix it with diet soda?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Because there is 35 grams of sugar in one regular coke, that's 10 packs or envelopes of sugar. I stayed on a low carb, no sugar diet most of my life, I'm finally starting to enjoy cheesecake but still avoid sugar otherwise.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> Because there is 35 grams of sugar in one regular coke, that's 10 packs or envelopes of sugar. I stayed on a low carb, no sugar diet most of my life, I'm finally starting to enjoy cheesecake but still avoid sugar otherwise.


 Straight up no ice  that's good rum!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> How interesting, a rum named for Methusaleh, a man who supposedly lived for over 900 years!


It is very good rum, Appleton is cheaper but too sweet, Flor de Cana is like drinking lighter fluid, Bacardi is liquid garbage that most Americans prefer because they don't know any better.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> Straight up no ice  that's good rum!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I'm supposed to stay away from sugar to. 
I think I read that alternate sweeteners raise insulin levels too. I could be wrong. I'll look it up

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> Straight up no ice  that's good rum!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I'll sip mezcal or tequila straight but rum is a little rough.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> It is very good rum, Appleton is cheaper but too sweet, Flor de Cana is like drinking lighter fluid, Bacardi is liquid garbage that most Americans prefer because they don't know any better.


How about Ron Habana?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> I'll sip mezcal or tequila straight but rum is a little rough.


I once had a tequila out of a plastic jug, smoothest tequila I have ever had! That must of been 40 years ago. From a town called Arandas Jalisco. I still remember it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> How about Ron Habana?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I've never tried it, in the states there is a liquor store chain called "Spec's", it's like Toys R Us for alcoholics, huge with a giant selection. There is a rum from Barbados that is a Spec's exclusive called "Tropic Isle Palms" that is good, people panned it in reviews but I like it.

Yuppies follow the trends drinking "Grey Goose" or "Belvedere" vodka but in a blind taste test chose Smirnoff, voting Grey Goose to be the cheapest in the test when actually it's one of the most expensive.

They also rave over Patron tequila which is like drinking Drano.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

https://www.cazadores.com/


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a patient who spends his winters in Guyana. Every spring he brings me back a bottle of XM Rum. Usually he brings the 7 year version, but this year he upgraded me to the 12 year one. A fine rum indeed, straight up, smooth as they come.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> https://www.cazadores.com/


I like that one

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> I have a patient who spends his winters in Guyana. Every spring he brings me back a bottle of XM Rum. Usually he brings the 7 year version, but this year he upgraded me to the 12 year one. A fine rum indeed, straight up, smooth as they come.


Thank you Dr blue eyes, It's just a matter of finding the right rum. Can you write a prescription for Mr Fox? 


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm not a bourbon fan but couldn't pass up buying a bottle of Jack Daniels Single Barrel. The master distiller tastes each barrel and narrows it down to one, the best. This bourbon is made in oak casks that are burned into charcoal inside in an unheated, uncooled storage area and aged for 4 - 12 years. As the seasons change the wood swells and draws the bourbon through the charcoal into the wood, then the wood contracts squeezing the bourbon back into the cask. As the years pass this imparts a unique taste and color.

https://www.jackdaniels.com/whiskey/single-barrel


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> I'm not a bourbon fan but couldn't pass up buying a bottle of Jack Daniels Single Barrel. The master distiller tastes each barrel and narrows it down to one, the best. This bourbon is made in oak casks that are burned into charcoal inside in an unheated, uncooled storage area and aged for 4 - 12 years. As the seasons change the wood swells and draws the bourbon through the charcoal into the wood, then the wood contracts squeezing the bourbon back into the cask. As the years pass this imparts a unique taste and color.
> 
> https://www.jackdaniels.com/whiskey/single-barrel


You want smokey? 

This is what I like....
My favorite. https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/b/40/laphroaig-single-malt-scotch-whisky

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

ElPocho said:


> A question my friend, why would you want to mix it with diet soda?


I'm a sugar avoider, when its convenient. The calories of course, as Zorro mentioned. And I don't like the way sugar speeds up alcohol absorption. Drinks like harvey wallbangers, daiquiris, long island iced teas, make me feel ill.




ElPocho said:


> Straight up no ice


At least one big ice cube, please. A little water actually helps release the flavor of a liquor, in most cases.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope there are AA meetings in all your areas, LOL
you guys went from pan to booze awful quickly........


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> I hope there are AA meetings in all your areas, LOL
> you guys went from pan to booze awful quickly........


There was cheese in the middle 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh yea, I think Zorro cut the cheese............LOL


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

ElPocho said:


> cured meats





chicois8 said:


> I hope there are AA meetings in all your areas, LOL
> you guys went from pan to booze awful quickly........





ElPocho said:


> There was cheese in the middle


cured meats, bread, booze and cheeses - sounds like a perfect party.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> cured meats, bread, booze and cheeses - sounds like a perfect party.


And considering it's Mexico, you need Mole! 
And loud music. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

As a cultural aside, I learned from the gentleman who brings me the Guyanese rum, as well as a colleague from Trinidad, that the tradition in Guyana and the English-speaking Caribbean when you first open a bottle of liquor is to pour a little bit out on to the ground “for the spirits”. Spirits for the spirits, you could say. So when drinking a Guyanese rum, I do as the Guayanese ...


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> I hope there are AA meetings in all your areas, LOL
> you guys went from pan to booze awful quickly........


Rehab is for quitters, I'm not an alcoholic, alcoholics go to meetings.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> As a cultural aside, I learned from the gentleman who brings me the Guyanese rum, as well as a colleague from Trinidad, that the tradition in Guyana and the English-speaking Caribbean when you first open a bottle of liquor is to pour a little bit out on to the ground “for the spirits”. Spirits for the spirits, you could say. So when drinking a Guyanese rum, I do as the Guayanese ...


I've done that for buddies that have died, but only the ones that you have shared drinks with.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

